# Gaining weight without doing heavy weights with MMA training?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I've got to a point again where I don't feel I can keep lifting heavy 3x a week with everything else I do 

Currently I do a back/bi, chest/tri/, legs shoulders workout on Monday, Wednesday, Friday. I am 74kg at about 17% BF and my goal weight is about 82kg at 10-12% BF.

The problem I have is I have started training for MMA...

Monday - 1hour boxing, 1.5hours BJJ

Thursday - 1hour Judo, 1.5hours BJJ

Saturday - 2.5hours BJJ

And I have the option to train MMA on Tuesday and Wednesday as well for no extra cost.

I find that I am shattered all the time and because my weight training is quite intense (I always try and work heavy) I feel like I am getting slower.

Question is, could I drop most of the weight sessions and still keep adding muscle weight from all the other training?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Anyone? Should I have added swole or alpha into the title to get help?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Your not gonna build a great deal of muscle doing MMA etc mate..

Why dont you just train once or twice a week with weights, or every 5th day etc..!!??

I dont care what anybody says on this forum, you can build a sh!t load of muscle and strength training twice a week...


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

im in the same boat, didnt go to gym tonight just couldnt be bothered

im missing out body parts every week but replacing them the following, im sure it wont do alot of damage

not helping you but i thought id share my current similar situation lol

cheers bulldozer, good to know


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Then saying that you have to train properly 

I did well on something like this...

Day 1

Squats 5x5

SLDL 5x5

OHP 5x5

Day 2

Deadlifts 5x5

Bench 5x5

Rows/ chins 5x5

Looks too simple to work doesnt it... But thats how i have always trained basically..

Robbie your a fan of Rippetoe, so you should know you dont have to spend hours in the gym , hitting muscles from all angles and all that gayness in order to grow and get stronger..

Dont train bodyparts... Train movements/ lifts... Thats how PL and strongmen train... Its only homosexual bodybuilders who train bodyparts


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Currently I do

Deadlift

Pull Up

Row

Bench

Dips

Flyes (they can go!)

Push Ups

Squat

OHP

a another shoulder exercise

I might see if I can do one heavy session on a Tuesday where I do squats, deads, bench and pull ups and then another session where I do lighter work with more reps for conditioning. see how that goes?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Robbie said:


> Currently I do
> 
> Deadlift
> 
> ...


Yep sounds ok to me bud...

If you dont have a clear goal defined things can get confusing... But training twice a week is all good, add small amout of weight to the bar each week... Its all progress


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Goal is to weigh more!! Simple!

I need to get some neck work in there as well...


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Robbie said:


> Goal is to weigh more!! Simple!
> 
> I need to get some neck work in there as well...


Bridges.. Neck harness work etc i guess... Not my thing...

If you wanna weigh more.. then eat more  :tongue:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I need a stronger neck to take punches!!

I'm gaining weight at a nice rate atm, .5kg per week.

What I dont want to do is drop the weight sessions and put on less muscle and more fat!!


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

wouldnt heavy weights once a week be ok along with all the other training you will be doin with the mma? just a thought by the way ur arms look pretty big and you were sayin to me dont worry bout arms! haha I hope you get the advice you need mate


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

Robbie said:


> I need a stronger neck to take punches!!


i train mma and weights pal, for my neck i use a rope with a 20kg plate on and lift my head up ad down, u look an **** but it works!

also neck rolls on the matts really work.

other than that itl come in time with training once you start clinch work etcetc


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

leafman said:


> wouldnt heavy weights once a week be ok along with all the other training you will be doin with the mma? just a thought by the way ur arms look pretty big and you were sayin to me dont worry bout arms! haha I hope you get the advice you need mate


I've done direct arm work exactly 4 times in my life


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

i think your trying to do two sports where its an all or nothing kinda sport. i think you would be better off choosing which you would rather take more serious. (you can still do both)

If it was me and i chose bodybuilding i would still go down the mma gym and train with them but only when it fitted into my timescale, ie when i have some free time and i feel up to it.

if i chose to take up mma seriously i would drop the bodybuilding and use the gym as a tool for physical condition and do more cleans, overhead presses and plyo kind of training.

as i got more serious and ready to actually compete i would structure my training into a strength phase and as the comp got nearer i would turn it to more condition type training

my two cents


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

Yes you can develop muscle mass whilst doing mma & boxing etc, perfect examples = Mike Tyson - Bob Sapp - Frank Bruno - Me = lol - Ike Ibeabuchi. You just need to get your diet spot on.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Yes you can develop muscle mass whilst doing mma & boxing etc, perfect examples = Mike Tyson - Bob Sapp - Frank Bruno - Me = lol - Ike Ibeabuchi. You just need to get your diet spot on.


You need awesome genetics PMSL


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

n987 said:


> i think your trying to do two sports where its an all or nothing kinda sport. i think you would be better off choosing which you would rather take more serious. (you can still do both)
> 
> If it was me and i chose bodybuilding i would still go down the mma gym and train with them but only when it fitted into my timescale, ie when i have some free time and i feel up to it.
> 
> ...


That's pretty much where I am at the moment, I can't decide which I want more...


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

which are you best at and where can you see yourself going furthest. i enjoy wat im best at


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm better at lifting weights, but I wouldn't say I was all that good at it 

I am errring on the side of jacking in the MMA...


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

if you enjoy mma dont jack it completely. just structure for it. how long have you been lifting for?

and how long have u been training mma?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

There is a local gym that are doing payg MMA lessons for a fiver a piece on Saturdays and Boxing classes as well.

The thing with me is I like to do things when *I* want to do them, so paying a monthly DD and having to go to get my monies worth doesn't work so well.

I've been lifting for a year or so, MMA only a few months...


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

no1 here can make the decision for you im afraid bud. your still relitively new to both sports so i dont want to tell you to drop mma completey or vice versa. u could be the new rampage for all i know.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Hardly!!

I think I might leave the club and just go to a few of the PAYG sessions (they are closer which is better as well) and maybe do the occasional Muay Thai class as well.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

4 times haha unreal hope things are goin well mate and thanks for the rep thing lol (see i realy am brand new)lol  you gonna get some progress pictures up robbie when u feel u have?? good luck


----------

